# NOLS now offers NREMR bridge course for WFR.



## TimRaven (Dec 11, 2014)

http://www.nols.edu/wmi/courses/emr.shtml

NOLS now offer online NREMR bridge course for current WFR.
The applicants must be within one year since their last WFR or WFR recert course.
After completed this course, students are eligible for NREMR computer based test.

I do not know if this course applies to non-NOLS WFRs, but in the past NOLS recognize other WFR programs, so I assume that might be the case.


----------

